# Slightest propane smell from oven



## PJPellet (Dec 2, 2011)

....when it is off.  It's a Tappan approximately 10 years old.  Model TGF336BHWE.  I have replaced the safety valve and soaped all joints to no avail.  The smell seems to be coming from the regulator.  But no bubbles in the soap and water solution.  My oven guy came out and cannot smell it.  He brought his electronic gas sniffer and it didn't pick up much.  The smell seems to be confined to the stove area and is very faint, but I have a strong sniffer and pick it up whenever I am near the stove.  I have been battling this for two years and think it's getting stronger.  I am paranoid about gas smells as I should be IMHO.  Could the regulator be the source?  The propane tank is full so it's not that I am low in propane.  When I get right down there and smell the regulator that's when I smell it the strongest, the oven guy said it's not the regulator, and laughed.  Everything has been checked, safety valve replaced, still faint smell.  Please help, I am frustrated and worried.  Thank You.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 2, 2011)

If you are that worried, can you reach and close the shut off valve at the stove when you aren't using it?


----------



## yooperdave (Dec 3, 2011)

be sure to check the venter on the regulator. they sometimes get plugged with debri. also, check the venter on the outside regulator-whether its nat or lp. free them up of any obstruction


----------



## PJPellet (Dec 5, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> If you are that worried, can you reach and close the shut off valve at the stove when you aren't using it?



That's a great idea but the shutoff is on the floor directly behind the oven.  Good suggestion if it was readily accessible.  Thank You.


----------



## PJPellet (Dec 5, 2011)

yooperdave said:
			
		

> be sure to check the venter on the regulator. they sometimes get plugged with debri. also, check the venter on the outside regulator-whether its nat or lp. free them up of any obstruction



Okay, that's good to know.  I found a regulator on ebay for less money than through a parts place so I bought it.  When it gets here and I change that out I will post back and let everyone know if it did anything.  Thanks!


----------



## Dune (Dec 6, 2011)

You know, there was a time when a gas stove would last virtualy forever. 
That time is no more. 
You wouldn't think ten years is old for a gas stove, yet for some makes it is.

My buddy had a gas  stove, stainless steel kenmore IIRC. I was the only one bothered by the smell of gas.
Well, when it was 7 years old, the smell got so bad, everyone could smell it, and the thing was so wasted the repairguy couldn't fix it.


----------



## Swampy (Dec 20, 2011)

Might be a long shot but I went through the same thing until I lit the seperate pilot light for the broiler underneath...which I never used.  Problem solved for me.


----------

